# Report: World's First R35 Nissan GT-R Police Car On Duty in Abu Dhabi



## Administrator (Jun 27, 2006)

In a country where exotic cars are (seemingly) as common as Camrys, the police are most certainly in need of a vehicle that can keep up. So the Abu Dhabi police service in the United Arab Emirates has just unveiled its secret weapon, a 485-hp Nissan GT-R.

Not much else is known about the car, but if you look around back you're sure to notice the clever phrase, "We ensure you safety… in the fastest way."

So it looks like we might be seeing a lot more Porsche GT2s pulled over on the side of the highway in Abu Dhabi.

More: *Report: World's First R35 Nissan GT-R Police Car On Duty in Abu Dhabi* on AutoGuide.com


----------

